# New Husky pup owner need help on training any husky owners here?



## puppyonatree (Sep 12, 2013)

So far I've been doing clicker training. My husky pup knows when i click there's a treat. So when I click the pup looks up at me. But when the pup is distracted by something else the pup just ignores me when i click. Everytime when the pup hops on a bed or a furniture i put him back down on the ground but the pup does it again and eventually it thinks its a game. I guess my best way is to lure it down and when it comes down I click and reward then keep clicking for staying down. Now the problem is it doesn't 100% follow my click.

I also bought some more teething toys for it so it will stop trying to bite me and the wood furniture in the home.

Any advice on training from husky owners? I try to get it as much exercise as possible running laps across the lobby because the pup hasn't received the last puppy shots and rabies. Once the pup does I will bring him to the fenced track and field and the large garden downstairs everyday to burn his energy. Do most owners keep their husky pups on leash at home? I have mine free roaming. I read some threads that i must establish myself as an alpha so it will listen how do i go about that?


what are some things you did to get respect? atm this puppy is driving me nuts.. lol It hates the crate so whenever its in the crate and wants to get out the pup would shit all over it and roll over it .. Pup knows when shes dirty we must go clean her and the crate = being let out. She hates showers though. 

When the pup is out of the crate and poops and pees outside of the home she around it and if her paws even touch a bit of the poop or pee she would immediately run to the water she drinks and splashes her paw in it. We then have to keep washing her drinking bowl.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

puppyonatree said:


> So far I've been doing clicker training. My husky pup knows when i click there's a treat. So when I click the pup looks up at me. But when the pup is distracted by something else the pup just ignores me when i click. Everytime when the pup hops on a bed or a furniture i put him back down on the ground but the pup does it again and eventually it thinks its a game. I guess my best way is to lure it down and when it comes down I click and reward then keep clicking for staying down. Now the problem is it doesn't 100% follow my click.
> 
> I also bought some more teething toys for it so it will stop trying to bite me and the wood furniture in the home.
> 
> ...


A lot of the issues you've been experiencing are pretty "all puppies do it" kind of thing. For example, lots of energy, needing stimulation from toys, exercise, etc.

For one thing, just because your puppy hasn't received the last of his puppy shots doesn't mean you can't take him outside to run off some of his energy (on a long lead, of course). It just means that you shouldn't be putting him in doggy day care or other big group dog stuff. How old is the puppy?

Meanwhile, if the puppy is defecating in his crate, the crate is probably too large. Dogs will not go in their "sleeping space" unless there is so much room in it that the dog can "go in the back" then come into the front & stay away from it. The space should be large enough for the dog to stand up, turn around in & sleep with just a couple of toys. Block off the excess space with a box or another barrier of some kind. Keep moving the barrier back as the dog grows & actually needs the space.

If the dog is hopping on the furniture & you don't want him to, either keep him out of that area, or be consistent in treating him if ONLY if he stays on the ground. Remember, this is a PUPPY: he is not going to have the attention span of a trained adult. It will take time, patience, repetition & positive reinforcement to train him to do the things you want him to do. 

Please do not keep the dog on a leash in the house. How else is he going to learn about you & his environment? You ARE the alpha... you are the source for all the good stuff in his life. You just need to keep building the relationship with him.

Pax,


----------



## puppyonatree (Sep 12, 2013)

thanks i will move the divider up in the crate. Pup is currently 12 weeks old

2shots-Canine coronavirus Vaccine- Duramune CVK

2shots-Canine Distemper Adenovirus type 2 - Parainfluenza Parvovirus vaccine Duramune max 5

1 shot - Intra Trac 3- Canine Adenovirus type 2- Parainfluenza Bordetella Bronchiseptica Vaccine

safe to go out to garden

I need help choosing the right dog food for my Female husky of 3 months old puppy.
List of foods it was previously on - 
Ol' Roy: Dog High Performance Food
http://www.walmart.com/ip/10898744?...15628390&wl4=&wl5=pla&wl6=35033457550&veh=sem

this was fed to it from the breeder.

Upon getting the dog last week we started to feed it Fromms Puppy gold not the one for large breeds is there a difference? Should i be feeding the husky the large breed one instead? I will be restocking soon on puppy food so i was curious which one to buy. Im planning to mix both in and slowly switch to the large breed one or should i stick with the original fromm puppy gold?

http://frommfamily.com/products/gold/dog/dry/puppy-gold

http://frommfamily.com/products/gold/dog/dry/large-breed-puppy-gold

We are planning to switch to a better brand ACANA when it is older around 12 months? Im not sure which ones for the acana should i switch to. http://www.wag.com/buy/Lifestage=All+Stages?s=acana < 
My husky doesn't like salmon and or alergic to it. Every time it eats any type of salmon it coughs and has a weird reaction to it.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Huskies in general are known for being hard headed. Not that they can't be trained they are just a bit more of a challenge.

Submariner gave some good advice.

I just wanted to say that if you want the pup off the furniture, buy him/her a pretty decent bed (though not too decent puppies do chew) and reward when he's in the bed. You're better off rewarding what you want then luring, I find dogs learn faster this way. The clicker is a tool. Remember the goal is to mark and reward the behaviors you want. Even if he is not looking or seemly paying attention still treat after the click. You pups have short attention spans and seem to be easily distracted, even my adult dog ignores the click if the environment is over-stimulating. 

I will say your pup does respect you, he just isn't yet sure of what you want. Sometimes getting an understanding between dog and human takes years. I am not one for the alpha/dominance theory.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are my crate training guideline:


> The crate
> 
> I used clicker training. If you don't that’s fine, but I would use a marker word. This is a word you say to tell him he is doing something right and that the reward is coming, I like “yes”.
> 
> ...


----------

